# nervous about joining an mma gym



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

I recently found a mma gym near my house. They have muay thai , kickboxing, and bjj classes there. I really wanna join, but cant work up the courage to actually go in there and join. I don't have anyone to join with me either, to make it less awkward. Has anyone had similar situations they have overcome?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I am in the same boat. Have always wanted to do bjj, do a heap of research but chicken out. But next year it will happen. I have two things to sort out first. But once that is done I will be there.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyone else with some encouraging words? Or maybe this thread should be moved to the frustration forum?


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I took a combatives course at my college taught by a professional mma fighter who has a gym in the area. It's basically bjj. Anyway, I highly recommend it. I did judo for a while before that and both of those weren't much of a problem for me SA wise. I think maybe it is because the class sizes are usually pretty small and there aren't any spectators (at least in my case, because we paired up and all fought at the same time).

I really enjoyed it but think I will stop doing it because my body is pretty crappy and I don't think it's good for my back or neck. But if you don't have arthritis at a very premature age like me, I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## bennyp714 (Jan 6, 2009)

I say go for it. I'm sure they offer classes for beginners. It would be a good way to get out of your comfort zone. You would be around people who share a same interest as you, which would give you something to talk about. 

Give it a few sessions and see how you like.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't have any advices other than go there and do it. You seem interested enough.

I loved doing martial arts when i was younger. It wasn't easy because i was way too shy and i hated going on the ground with others, but i did what i had to and i don't regret it.

And the guys in there are usually pretty cool and laid back since they take out all their aggression in the gym. You should be fine.


----------



## idontwant (Mar 17, 2009)

Stop postponing and stop making excuses. Just walk into the gym. Everybody's been a newbie. Every single one of the people that are in any gym have been what you've been through. It won't go away, and you can't change it. Just man up and deal with it.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

You can get videos, and grappling dummies online

So you can kind of practice beforehand and gain confidence before you join a gym...


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Just try it. There is very little talking to anyone. Everyone recognizes a newbie and takes it easy on them. 

Think about it more like an aerobics class......sort of.


----------



## monkeyisland91 (Nov 30, 2009)

O man i used to do wrestling in high school and always liked grappling etc.. then i saw a snippet on the news about a mma place in seattle where i live and saw a former professional mma is the head poncho.. but seeing the clips.. i saw guys wearing shirts and get all sweaty and saw the mat have all wet spots with sweat.. i kind of thought this was gross.. I didn't mind it when i used to do wrestling but not now..


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

matty said:


> I am in the same boat. Have always wanted to do bjj, do a heap of research but chicken out. But next year it will happen. I have two things to sort out first. But once that is done I will be there.


Yeah I've been the same, always wanted to do it but never got into it. Do you know of any good places in brisbane? the only one I've heard of is the advanced martial arts one at coorparoo, not sure how good it is.


----------



## freshjive (Jun 4, 2008)

Do it. Usually at those gyms those guys are cool as hell and nice guys. I was really nervous when I started BJJ but once I started it was one of the coolest things I'd done in a long time. 

BJJ is one of my biggest hobbies because off the exersize and people. Dont let your worries stop you from enjoying a great sport.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

For want of a better phrase, Just do it, theres nothing stopping you but yourself man, the majority of the people on this planet want to be your friend, So so kick some ***!!! (or get your *** kicked)


----------

